# Tilapia on a fly



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm visiting my Daughter and she has a large pond near her house...and I saw quite a few Tilapia floating...some of them up to 4# +/-.

Has anyone a recommendation as to what kind of fly that they just can't resist? A 3 to 4# Tilapia on a 3wt would just be great.

Thanks,

JLD


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's a little info.. http://www.talkflyfishing.com/lofiversion/index.php/t9579.html


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd fish the same stuff that I'd fish for bluegills with, minus the dries. So...tiny streamers basically, and maybe some nymphs. If they're super thick and you want a challenge you might try a foam spider or the like, but I wouldn't expect the action to be super on dries. I'd fish teeny streamers like the guy showed, or fish a #8 prince nymph (or the like) as if it were a streamer. Anyway, good luck and report back.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Tilapia seem to love bread. I have caught them by trowing small balls of bread on the water, till they get worked up into a feeding frenzy. Then throw something white that floats. Hang on they are very strong fish.


----------

